# Prairie Dogs???



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone know of any areas in the State that have prarie dogs? I am not asking for your honey hole locations but just a general direction. I have never been out for prairie dogs but all the time I have spent chasing coyotes and jack have never turned up a single praire dog for me.

Help?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

South and east. and south-east. The south-west ones you can't hunt. Coyote Basin is off limits, too.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/200 ... d_game.pdf
look on page 12


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

And the Basin has thousands


----------

